# Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen



## Clerico83 (1. April 2017)

*Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Gehäuse und hauptsächlich brauche ich den Rechner zum Arbeiten, deshalb soll er möglichst leise sein. Deshalb überlege ich, ob ich den Rechner innen auch noch mit Matten Schall-isolieren soll.
Für Spiele brauche ich eine gute Kühlung. Vor allem, wenn man sich die Position und Größe der Grafikkarte anschaut, wird mir etwas Angst...
Auf dem Foto ist hoffentlich alles gut ersichtlich:
- 120mm Lüfter vorne (rein)
- 92 mm Lüfter hinten (raus)


Nun meine Fragen:

- Grafikkarte:
   - Meine PowerColor RX 480 Red Devil 8 GB hat drei Lüfter. In welche Richtung treiben sie die Luft?
   - Wird die Luft durch die eigenen Lüftungsschlitze der Karte nach draußen geleitet?
   - Unterstützt mein Lüfter vorne die Grafikkarte? Oder soll ich z.B. durch Plexiglas den Luftweg nach oben an der Graka wegleiten?
   - Soll / kann ich die obere und untere Abdeckung der Kartenslots, die ich offen gelassen habe, wieder zu machen, weil das nichts bringt?

- CPU-Lüfter:
  - Ich habe ihn nicht anders installieren können. Er saugt Luft und bringt sie nach oben. Kann man den be quiet! Pure Rock Slim auch irgendwie drehen, damit es nach hinten raus geht?
  - Ist das dennoch in Ordnung? die Heißluft wird direkt zum Netzteil gedrückt.
  - Ist das ein Problem, da die Hitze von der Oberseite der Grafikkarte eingezogen wird und dadurch den CPU evtl. aufheizt?

- Seitenlüfter:
  - Heiß diskutiert in jedem Forum...
  - Lohnt sich ein langsam laufender Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim? Der wie auf dem Bild evtl. zu erkennen, die GraKa bis zum CPU-Lüfter reicht.
  - Ist der Lüfter gut?
  - Rein pusten oder raus?

- Tipps, Tricks und Anmerkungen?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## KonterSchock (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Gehäuse Lüfter immer raus pusten, CPU Lüfter immer so ausrichten das der kühlblock durch flutet wird, Hitze geht immer nach oben, ob die Luft nun vom Netzteil abgesaugt wird oder an der Seite ist doch egal, der Luft strom wird so oder so zerrissen, deine Grafikkarte bekommt unten keine frisch Luft, aber sitzen tut sie da dennoch ok, hast mit dem Gehäuse eh keine andere Wahl.

würde dein kühler so lassen, du würden keine Änderung merken.

würde "wenn" überhaupt, das Gehäuse tauschen und eins nehmen was ein gutes Airflow mitbringt, sodass deine RX480 auch was vom Airflow ab bekommt.

würde auf ssd umsteigen, dann hast du schon mal ein back Stein weniger im Gehäuse, und falls du Ein Daten Grab brauchst, würde ich auf eine externe umsteigen oder deine jetzige zu einer externen umfunktionieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*



> - Meine PowerColor RX 480 Red Devil 8 GB hat drei Lüfter. In welche Richtung treiben sie die Luft?
> - Wird die Luft durch die eigenen Lüftungsschlitze der Karte nach draußen geleitet?
> - Unterstützt mein Lüfter vorne die Grafikkarte? Oder soll ich z.B.  durch Plexiglas den Luftweg nach oben an der Graka wegleiten?
> - Soll / kann ich die obere und untere Abdeckung der Kartenslots, die  ich offen gelassen habe, wieder zu machen, weil das nichts bringt?


Ein Teil der Luft wird direkt nach draußen geblasen aber ein Teil wird ins Gehäuse geblasen, was aber zu wie viel Prozent kann ich nicht sagen. Unterstützen wird der Frontlüfter die Karte, nur was bekommt der Lüfter selbst an Frischluft und durch welche Öffnungen? Wie sauber ist das Frontgitter unter der Abdeckung? Die fehlenden Slotblenden machen den Kohl nicht fett.


> - Ich habe ihn nicht anders installieren können. Er saugt Luft und  bringt sie nach oben. Kann man den be quiet! Pure Rock Slim auch  irgendwie drehen, damit es nach hinten raus geht?
> - Ist das dennoch in Ordnung? die Heißluft wird direkt zum Netzteil gedrückt.
> - Ist das ein Problem, da die Hitze von der Oberseite der Grafikkarte eingezogen wird und dadurch den CPU evtl. aufheizt?


Das ist das generelle Problem bei AMD Systemen wo die Halteklammer als Befestigungssystem genutzt wird. Da hätte ein wenig Nachforschung helfen können wo man sieht wie man den Kühler verbauen kann oder man hätte einen Top Blower in Erwägung ziehen können. Durch den aufgenötigten Aufbau wird dem NT natürlich erwärmte Abluft zugefächert was deren Lüftersteuerung zu höheren Drehzahlen animieren kann. Es kann so niemand genau sagen ob sich dort Wärmenester bilden ( fast jedes Gehäuse hat solche Stellen mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt ) und wie die durch Drehzahlen / Luftmenge zur Aufheizung beitragen unter anderem auch durch Umlenkung des Luftstromes.

Seitenlüfter sind eine Welt für sich genauso die Drehrichtung des Lüfters.

Letztlich sollte man vielleicht überlegen ein moderneres Gehäuse zu nehmen anstatt Geld für Lüfter und Dämmung zu verblasen wo deren Wirkung fraglich ist. Wenn ich das Gehäuse dämme steigt die Temperatur und die Lüfter müssen noch schneller drehen und jeder weitere Lüfter steigert die Lautstärke weiter.
Wie sehen denn derzeitig die Werte aus bei der Graka / CPU und welche ist derzeitig denn verbaut?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Hallo* Clerico83*      ,

herzlich willkommen im Forum. Bevor man optimiert und Geld in neue Lüfter versenkt:
Hast Du Probleme? Irgendwas zu warm, irgandwas zu laut? Der CPU-Kühler ist meines
Wissens leider nicht anders zu montieren, es lohnt immer vorher zu recherchieren. In
Testberichtet findet sich dazu oft etwas.  So wie es jetzt zusammengebaut ist, sollte es
recht gut funktionieren. Miss Deine Temperaturen, z.B. hier mit poste die Daten.

HW-Monitor: HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID 

Sieht aus wir ein Gehäuse von CSL. Was für eine CPU hast Du eingebaut? Die CPU
bekommt jetzt leider selr viel Abwärme der Grafikkarte, andereiseits wird die GPU
kühler. Ohne Messwerte ist eine Optimierung schwer möglich. Wenn in dein Seiten-
teil ein 15mm Lüfter passt, ist dieser ohne Ausnahm e zu empfehlen:
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

...


----------



## KonterSchock (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Also ich wäre für ein besseres Gehäuse, mit 3x120er Lüfter, grade wenns noch ein ein am3 System ist "würde ich jetzt schätzen" Das ein Phantom2/955?  Verbaut ist, Lieg ich richtig?


----------



## Clerico83 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Hallo und danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Es ist ein AMD FX 4300 4*3800 MHz - CPU verbaut und ja, es ist ein Gehäuse von CSL, dessen Frontgitter sauber ist 

Derzeit habe ich keine Probleme, habe aber noch keine so neuen, rechenintensive Spiele gezockt. Bei hohem Bedarf läuft die Grafikkarte auf 80-81°C und der CPU liegt bei ca. 60°C. Mehr Werte habe ich noch nicht entnommen.
Für diese Temperatur schalte ich aber die beiden Lüfter auf 12V und die Grafikkarte beginnt laut zu werden.
Ich möchte das eigentlich nicht und Grafikkarte und CPU lieber so kühlen, dass weniger Lautstärke entsteht (durch den richtigen Luftstrom, durch nen weiteren Lüfter, der die Hitzenester angreift usw.).

Also eigentlich läufts, aber wenn ich jetzt noch das System ein bisschen kühler bringen könnte, wäre ich sehr glücklich. Deshalb auch die Idee eines langsamen Seitenlüfters, der die Grafikkarte unterstützt. (Meine Frage: "Ein Teil der Luft wird direkt nach draußen geblasen aber ein Teil wird ins Gehäuse geblasen" -> Wo bleibt der Teil, unter der Grafikkarte oder drüber oder zur anderen Seite raus?

Wäre es evtl. sinnvoller das ganze System umzudrehen? Hinten rein, vorne raus?

Wo läge der Vorteil eines "modernen" Gehäuses?

Edit: Habe bereits eine 2,5" SSD eingebaut und keine HDD mehr drin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Wäre eine Idee, so es denn Probleme gibt. Das hier schön:
AeroCool QS-240 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier ab Beitrag 26, wirklich ein gutes microATX Gehäuse für 33,-€
[WORKLOG] ein Folding@Home Rechner mit GTX 1060 entsteht

...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*



> Wäre es evtl. sinnvoller das ganze System umzudrehen? Hinten rein, vorne raus?


Das Gesetz der Thermik, warme Luft steigt für gewöhnlich auf und die Karte würde Atemnot bekommen.


> Meine Frage: "Ein Teil der Luft wird direkt nach draußen geblasen aber  ein Teil wird ins Gehäuse geblasen" -> Wo bleibt der Teil, unter der  Grafikkarte oder drüber oder zur anderen Seite raus?


Von unten saugt die Karte die Luft wovon ein Teil direkt vom Frontlüfter kommt, die verbrauchte Luft wird am GPU Kühler vorbei in Richtung CPU geblasen und wird so durch den Kühler gesogen oder entweicht je nach Strömung direkt über den Lüfter in der Rückwand. Der Lüfter im NT hat einen eigenen Mikrokosmos und dreht je nach Wärmeentwicklung im NT erst hoch.

Ein neues Gehäuse böte erst mal eine bessere Aufteilung, mehr Be- / Entlüftung sowie einen besseren Luftstrom ( größere Lüfter zb. )sowie etwas mehr Platz / Kabelmanagement. Ein Lüfter im Seitenteil der nur langsam mitdreht muss einfach im Selbstversuch getestet werden da es keine Größen gibt die eine Wirkung aufzeigen. Was würde überhaupt in das Lochgitter passen, und lässt die Gehäusebreite überhaupt einen Einbau zu? Wenn dort nur ein 80er Lüfter passen würde wäre der Nutzen eher gering da so ein Lüfter schneller drehen müsste und das Lochgitter für Strömungsgeräusche sorgt


----------



## Clerico83 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Oh, interessierter User, die Löcher außen liegen in der Breite 11 cm auseinander, da sollte also ein 92mm Lüfter hinpassen oder? Der Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 1000 verspricht nen 10mm dünnen 100mm Lüfter, der auch wie ein 92mm Lüfter verschraubt werden kann.

Isolierung durch Matten sinnvoll, wenn ich noch nen Seitenlüfter installiere und unten auch auslasse, wegen der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Du könntest einen Seitenlüfter enfach mit doppeltem Klebeband befestigen.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Hau das csl Gehäuse raus, man bekommt gut durchdachte Gehäuse ab 40€ inkl 1 bis 2, 120er Lüfter dazu, gibt welche die legen kein einen dazu, aber dafür ist das Gehäuse meist hochwertiger! Gute Lüfter bekommt man schon am 10€ 

deine gpu->480 wird da unten viel zu warm! Deine CPU könnt auch kühler sein, die Hitze kommt von der gpu sprich der ist dein heitz back stein im Ofen-> in deinem Gehäuse.


----------



## Clerico83 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Würde aber nur ungern ein größeres Gehäuse nehmen. Lohnt sich so ein Würfel oder ein Mini-Tower. Gibts was günstig + gutes bis 40€ was mir nicht gleich wieder überhitzt? Weiß wäre auch schön und ich brauche 2-3 Mal 5,25" + 1-2 Mal 3,5" extern (was wohl ein weiteres Problem ist...)

Bzw. wäre es nicht auch bei größeren PCs ein Problem, da der CPU-Kühler so oder so relativ nahe bei der Grafikkarte ist und die Hitze aufsaugt? Bei meinem größeren Mainboard im Midi-Tower sind es knapp 4cm mehr Abstand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Mal ein paar billige und kühle microATX Gehäuse, allerdings müssten bei einigen Lüfter nachgerüstet werden, aber es gibt zumindest Einbaupositionen. Deines bekommt man aber auch kühl, je nachdem, wie schnell Du die Lüfter drehen lässt. Ist es überhaupt zu warm? Das war die erste zu klärende Frage. Wenn ja, dann:

Sharkoon MA-A1000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AeroCool QS-240 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooltek MT-03 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

...
...


----------



## Clerico83 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

GPU bei 80-81°C und CPU bei ca. 60°C, aber halt zu viel Lüftereinsatz dafür...

Die vorgeschlagenen Gehäuse entsprechen leider nicht meinen Vorstellung wegen externen Slots... oder ähneln meinem?!

Ich hätte da noch eine Idee...:
 - CPU-Lüfter umdrehen, so dass der Lüfter direkt unter dem Netzteil ist und Luft von dem Kühlergrill ins Netzteil bläßt. (Wie viel hält das Netzteil überhaupt aus oder wie viel kann es überhaupt schaffen?)
 - Unter dem CPU wäre genügend Platz für den Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten. Der die Oberfläche der Grafikkarte streift und die Wärme nach hinten raustreibt.
 - Alle restlichen Löcher stopfen und Unterdruck erzeugen, evtl. durch zusätzlichen seitlichen Lüfter. So ist der Unterdruck auf jeden Fall dann gegeben.
 -> Grafikkarten-Hitze wird nach hinten raus gelassen, CPU sammelt nicht die Hitze von GPU und lässt seine eigene nach oben raus.

Ist da ein Deckfehler, würde es klappen, ist es sinnlos?

Soll ich erstmal einfach nur den seitlichen Lüfter ausprobieren? Wenn ja, rein oder raus? Besser wohl raus?

 -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*



Clerico83 schrieb:


> GPU bei 80-81°C und CPU bei ca. 60°C, aber halt zu viel Lüftereinsatz dafür...


Wenn die CPU nur 60°C hat, lass es so. Ich finde keinen Test zum Kühler auf AMD Boards.
Ich befürchte, Du kannst ih nicht um 90° gedreht einbauen.  Ein Seitenlüfter dagegen ist 
immer gut. Testen, Ich würde damit warme Luft rausziehen. 

Wann erreichst Du die Temperaturen? Und was für eine CPU hast Du?


----------



## raupi2 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Was mögliche Gehäuse angeht: , aber ich sehe da keine besonders überzeugende Alternative. 

Den Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler nach oben zu verlegen wird die Lage [url=https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ventilator#/media/Fileucted_fan_principle.png]eher verschlechtern.

Grundsätzlich ist es besser, das Netzteil nicht unnötig zu erwärmen, so halten die empfindlichen Komponenten darin länger. Die 60°C von deiner CPU sind aber durchaus in Ordnung und dein Netzteil wird sicherlich den eigenen Lüfter so weit aufdrehen, dass die Temperaturen darin im Rahmen bleiben.

Was verschiedene Lüfter-Konstellationen bringen können, kannst du dir hier in einer umfassenden Übersicht mal anschauen. Die Ergebnisse hängen natürlich von allen möglichen Faktoren ab, aber für Gedankenspiele mit Lüftern ist das ein guter Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Die Belüftungsmöglichkeiten des Gehäuses sind für deine Vorstellungen wohl einfach zu marginal. Man könnte jetzt anfangen, im Bodenblech noch Löcher für die Grafikkarte zu bohren oder noch einen Lüfter im Seitenteil hinzuzufügen. Im Großen und Ganzen ist das Gehäuse aber nicht wirklich dafür designt, die Abwärme einer solchen Grafikkarte zu bändigen. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Rahmen, in dem zugleich auch eine äußerst geringe Lautstärke möglich ist.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf ein gescheites Gehäuse + ein paar ordentliche Lüfter sparen.
Ansonsten würde ich es vielleicht mal mit Undervolting und einer Erneuerung der Wärmeleitpaste versuchen.


----------



## JustBrainless (3. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Gehäuse Lüfter immer raus pusten lassen, beachte dabei das warme Luft immer austeigt.


----------



## Clerico83 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Habe den Ratschlag mit dem neuem Gehäuse angenommen und mein anderes verwendet, ein Xigmatek Asgard.

Bis auf den CPU und den CPU-Lüfter habe ich schon umgebaut und das Kabelmanagement schon fast fertig. Für die CPU fehlt mir einfach noch die Wärmeleitpaste.

Aber jetzt trotzdem noch Fragen dazu:
- Zwar habe ich nun mehr Abstand zwischen Grafikkarte, CPU-Lüfter und Netzteil, aber trotzdem zieht der CPU die Heißluft der Grafikkarte ein und in das Netzteil raus. Ein Top-Flower-CPU-Lüfter würde wohl nicht großartig helfen oder?
- Ich würde jetzt folgendes machen wollen:
   - Vorderer Gehäuse-Lüfter rein, er bringt Frischluft unter die Grafikkarte und einen geringen Teil in das restliche Gehäuse.
   - Hinterer Lüfter rein, er bringt Frischluft in den restlichen PC und lenkt hoffentlich den Luftstrom vom PC-Lüfter in Richtung Netzteil ab.
   - 2 Seitenlüfter raus, einer zieht an der Oberseite der Grafikkarte die Wärme weg, der andere zieht hoffentlich die Wärme vom CPU-Lüfter raus.
   -> Sinnvoll oder bildet sich dadurch ein Wärmenest oben neben dem Netzteil?
   -> Oder sollten Seitenlüfter reinpusten oder einer rein und der andere raus?
   -> Hilft es, eine Art Windkanal zu bauen, der von der Oberseite des CPU-Lüfters in Richtung Seitenlüftergeht?


----------



## claster17 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Der Hecklüfter pustet im derzeitigen Aufbau hinten raus.
Für den Anfang würde ich es ohne Seitenlüfter probieren.

Läuft dieses Netzteil die meiste Zeit nicht passiv? Es dann für Entlüftung zu nutzen klappt natürlich nicht.


----------



## Clerico83 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Jupp, habe den Lüfter erstmal so eingebaut, da ich die beiden Seitenlüfter noch nicht habe...
Das Netzteil würde ja dann doch anfangen zu saugen, wenn es ihm zu warm wird und das geht dann bei Spielen recht schnell, wenn von der Grafikkarte die Heißluft über den (noch nicht eingebauten) CPU-Lüfter direkt nach oben in das Netzteil geht (siehe Fotos vom alten PC in Beitrag 1)


----------



## Thoddeleru (4. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Hast du das Gehäuse gekauft? Hoffe nicht. Sinnvoller wäre eins, bei dem das Netzteil unten montiert wird. Da hat das Netzteil quasi seinen eigenen "Kreislauf".

Kannst du in der Front nicht noch einen zweiten Lüfter verbauen? Dann würde ich vorne 2x rein, hinten + Seite raus. Wärmenest wie du es nennst bildet sich nicht: Das Netzteil zieht ja Luft an, also die Luft geht schon weg, nur geht die ganze heiße Luft dann eben voll ins Netzteil, was jetzt nicht unbedingt förderlich ist. Du könntest einfach mal ein Stück Pappe zwischen GPU und CPU legen. Wenn du einen zweiten Frontlüfter einbaust, sollte einer oben auf die CPU blasen und einer unten auf die GPU. Die Pappe würde ja sonst der CPU sämtliche Frischluft nehmen.

Neues Gehäuse wäre wirklich am Besten. Ein gutes Gehäuse hält lange und da sind viele auch sehr modular und deshalb zukunftssicher für evtl. Umbauten. Wenn du deine genauen Anforderungen nennst findet sich da sicher irgendwas.


----------



## Clerico83 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

So, nach einiger Zeit habe ich jetzt das größere PC-Gehäuse auf Vordermann gebracht.

Ich habe folgendes nun gemacht:
- Vorne und hinten jeweils mit 1 Lüfter rein. -> Lüfter vorne soll die Grafikkarte kühlen, Lüfter hinten die CPU und die Warmluft vom Netzteil wegleiten.
- Seite 2 Lüfter raus -> Ein Lüfter ist zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU, der andere zwischen CPU und Netzteil installiert.

Fragen:
1) Trotzdem finde ich beim Arbeiten und Surfen die Temperatur der Grafikkarte noch etwas zu hoch oder täusche ich mich da?
2) Soll ich den Lüfter in der Front besser nutzen, indem ich z.B. über ein Plexiglas den Luftstrom nicht nach oben sondern nach unten direkt zur Grafikkarte leite?
3) Braucht es vielleicht noch einen weiteren Lüfter in der Seite ganz unten (hätte noch ein 80mm lüfter platz, der Luft rein bring?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Clerico83 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

PS: Oder sollte ich alles nochmal umstellen? Hinterer Lüfter und oberer, seitlicher Lüfter raus - unterer, seitlicher Lüfter und vorderer Lüfter rein?

PPS: Interessanterweise war der Pc bei nur eingeschaltetem Front- und oberem Seitenlüfter nur um 1-2° wärmer...

PPS: alle Angaben sind von Lüftern auf 7V-Betrieb


----------



## Chimera (26. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Diese Frage kann dir nur eine einzige Person auf diesem Planeten wirklich zu 100% beantworten: du selbst. Denn nur du ganz alleine kannst testen, bei welcher Konfig du jeweils allgemein die besten Werte hast. Warum bringen dir Empfehlungen praktisch keinen grossen Nutzen? Weil eben mehr als bissel Komponenten und paar Lüfis ausschlaggebend sind. Es spielt ebenso ne Rolle, wo der PC steht, wie gut er dort Luft bekommt, was für Raumtemperaturen man hat, usw. Ergo könntest du dich nur auf Empfehlungen verlassen, wenn jemand absolut die exakt gleichen Voraussetzungen hat wie du selbst, alles andere ist munteres Rätsel raten und auf gut Glück probieren 
Ist doch auch oberblöd, wenn man sich auf ne Empfehlung verlässt und danach hat man plötzlich schlechtere Werte, oder? Drum am besten selber testen, welche Konfig bei dir und deinen Komponenten in deiner Situation am besten wirkt. Z.B. hab ich bei meinen 3 PCs feststellen müssen, dass ein Seitenlüfi nur jeweils bei SLI was brachte, nämlich der oberen Graka, dafür aber die CPU immer etwas schlechter gekühlt wurde. Bodenlüfi hat bei mir auch eher negative Folgen gehabt, weshalb ich mich mittlerweile nur noch auf die normale Grundkonfig verlasse: 2 Lüfis in Front rein, einer im heck raus, 2 im Deckel raus. Damit hab ich bei allen(!) Komponenten (denn nicht nur GPU und CPU sind relevant, ebenso die VRMs vom Mobo und der Graka sind wichtig, auch Chipsatz, RAM und HDDs, wenn man noch drin hat) die ausgeglichensten Werte, natürlich mit jeweils angepassten Lüfterkurven für die GPU und CPU.
Jetzt gibt es aber sooooooooooo viele verschiedene Cases und nicht jedes hat die gleichen Kühleigenschaften, drum kann es auch vorkommen, dass bei XY ein Seitenlüfi mega gute Tempis bringt, während bei YZ wiederum ein Verzicht auf nen Frontlüfi und dafür Lüfis im Boden und Deckel am besten wirkt. Man kann es drehen wie man will, man kommt ums verrecken nicht ums selber testen rum, wenn man die für sich selbst optimale Ausrichtung will.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Hab das ganze jetzt mal überflogen. Du meinst, dass die GPU-Temp. beim arbeiten zu hoch ist? Nun ich dachte, dass die Lüfter bei derart modernen GPUs erst bei 50 Grad einschalten, somit würde ich mir da keine großen Sorgen machen.

Was den CPU-Lüfter angeht ist es natürlich ungünstig mit der Konstellation. Hatte selbst mal den Arctic Cooler 13, der wie bei dir auch montiert war. Habe dann mittlerweile auf einen Noctua U9S gewechselt, der relativ klein und kompakt ist, sehr leise und zudem so zu montieren, dass er die Luft aus dem Gehäuse schaufelt. Wirklich ein super Teil, leider nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Chimera (26. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Wobei man halt leider auch sagen muss: Gehäuse a la Asgard sind nun mal nicht für hitzige HW gedacht. Hab selber hier noch ein altes Asgard der ersten Gen und darin wurden selbst mein Athlon II X4 640 mit GTS250(!) recht warm. Denn in der Front sitzt nur 1x 120mm Lüfi, der erst noch durch die HDDs blasen musst, im Heck passte auch nur ein 120mm rein. Naja, da das Netzteil in so nem Case auch zur Kühlung beiträgt, musst es immer schneller drehen als eigentlich nötig (man merkt den Unterschied, wenn man mal ein Case mit unten eingebautem Netzteil hat). Im Seitenteil konnte man gar 2x 120mm Lüfis anbringen, wenn man nen ultraflachen CPU Kühler und ne Graka ohne überstehende Heatpipes hatte. Hatte da auch div. versucht: unten Luft rein, oben raus, beide Luft rein, beide Luft raus, alles nix Ganzes und nix Halbes. Mit dem Top Flow Kühler, da brachte es einiges, aber mit nem Turmkühler störten Seitenteillüfis mehr als zu helfen.
Ganz allgemein musst ich am Ende kapitulieren und wechselte zum grösseren Midgard, prompt waren die Temperaturen bei allen Komponenten (vorallem den VRMs des Mobos) deutlich besser. Ein weiteres Manko am Asgard: es hat verdammt dünne Blechlein und der von Haus aus eingesetzte Staubfilter in der Front taugt nix, da es nur ein Stück Schaumstoff war und dieses nach ner Zeit die Luft mehr zurückhielt bzw. leise Lüfis mit geringem Druck nicht viel reinbekamen. Hab dan nden Schaumstoff rausgerissen und aus nem Stück Nylonstrumpf nen Filter gemacht, der 1000 Mal besser war. Zudem hab ich lüfimässig auf konzentrierten Luftstrom gesetzt: in der Front kam ein Silverstone Air Penetrator zum Einsatz, der schaffte etwas mehr Luft zur Graka als "normale" Lüfis, im Heck reichte dafür ein Pure Wings zum rausschaufeln.
Fazit: in so nem Case muss man halt leider damit rechnen, dass es mit hitziger HW schnell mal warm wird und vorallem deutlich wärmer als in Gehäusen, wo man im Deckel noch 2x 120mm bzw. 140mm Lüfis hat, die die warme Luft rausbewegen. Meine Empfehlung: anstatt weiter in unnötige Lüfis zu investieren und dabei vielleicht 1-2°C gewinnen zu könne, am besten gleich in ein Case mit deutlich besserem Airflow investieren. Weiss, das kackt einem meist recht an, weil dann wieder alles umbauen und verkabeln muss, aber auf lange Sicht sicher die beste Lösung. Merkte es nur schon beim Wechsel vom Midgard zum aktuellen Tt F31: obwohl die Front mit ner Tür verschlossen ist, müssen selbst beim zocken(!) meine Lüfis nie mit mehr als 9V laufen und trotzdem kommt weder die CPU, noch die GPU jemals in bedrohliche Tempibereiche (alle Gehäuselüfis laufen fix mit 9V, nur die Radiatorlüfis sind am CPU_FAN und temperaturgeregelt, drehen aber auch nie höher als 900 U/min). Man merkte einfach, dass im F31 viel mehr Möglichkeiten bestehen die warme Luft abzuführen und selbst ohne Lüfis kommt von unten gut Luft rein.
Ergo musst du nun halt für dich entscheiden: beim alten Case bleiben und es halt mit Lüfis zupappen bis nix mehr geht und dabei evtl. paar Grad gewinnen oder aber in ein besseres Case investieren, wo du selbst mit weniger Lüfis bessere Tempis hast 

PS: Wegen den Kabeln im Bild bzw. warum ich die nicht hinter dem Mobotray hatte: da mich die dünnen Bleche ankotzten, hab ich die ganze rechte Seite eben mit ner Dämmmatte ausgekleidet, sprich da passte kein Kabelchen mehr rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clerico83 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Puhh, harter Tobak von allen Seiten zu hören, dass das liebe gute Gehäuse nichts taugt... aber vielleicht auch richtig so. Danke auf jeden Fall für den langen Text. Ich lass es mir durch den Kopf gehen und werd hier sicher noch 1-2 Gehäuse posten und bei euch nachfragen, ob die dann wenigstens taugen...
Ist denn z.B. das hier Cougar Volant 2 Midi-Tower - schwarz aktuell und gut?


----------



## Chimera (27. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Moooment, ich sage ja nicht, dass das Asgard als solches gar nix taugt. Sonst hät ich meins ja nicht auch noch immer im keller  Es taugt einfach nix in Combo mit hitziger HD. Dazu ist die Kühlung einfach zu dürftig. . Hier, wenn du eh keine HDDs hast (was ich deinen Bildern entnehme) oder nur wenige, dann würd ich bis 50.- noch am ehesten in dieses investieren: Aerocool Aero-500. oder das kleinere 300er: Aerocool Aero-300 FAW Midi-Tower  schwarz Window. Das Cougar geht eben auch wiederum eher in Richtung Asgard, auch wenn es immerhin oben 2 Lüfisplätze hat. Bei rund 50.- hättest du mit dem Aerocool Aero 800 ein noch besseres, welches auch bei wenn-man-plötzlich-will Waküeinbau keine Probs hät oder dann das Fractal Core 2300. Gäb einige, wobei du dir halt schon bewusst sein musst: je günstiger das Case, um so grösser auch das Risiko, dass du wiederum mit Abstrichen leben musst.
Wie schon gesagt, ich hatte laaaange Zeit das Midgard und liebte es (drum ist da jetzt mein Multimedia drin), doch dann entschloss ich mich wegen der AIO zum Thermaltake F31 und als ich die HW da mal drin hatte...WOW! 1) hatte ich sehr viel mehr Platz im Case zum werkeln und an der Rückseite (trotz dicker Bitumenmatte) die Kabel zu verlegen, 2) konnt ich optional im Deckel bis zu 3x 140mm Lüfis anbringen oder das Loch durch Dämmplatten schliessen, 3) der HDD Käfig und die 5,25" Halter lassen sich komplett wegnehmen, wenn nicht erwünscht, 4) kommen brauchbare Staubfilter zum Einsatz und 5) seit ich auch noch das Tempered Glass Seitenteil dran hab, find ich das Case einfach Affentittenmegasaugeil  Vorallem weil es trotz der Öffnung oben (wegen dem Radiator musst ich die Dämmplatten wegmachen) sehr viel leiser agiert als mein Midgard. Sicher, das F31 hat auch etwas mehr gekostet, doch dies war es mir wert. Damals stand ich vor der Wahl Aero 800 oder F31, doch weil das Aero 800 nur in weiss beim Händler erhältlich war, griff ich (trotz grosser Bedenken bzgl. Thermaltake, da deren Cases früher eher Spielzeugplastikdinger waren) zum F31.
Wenn dir natürlich die Optik nicht so wichtig ist und du einfach ein möglichst günstiges Case für die HW willst, dann kannst du natürlich auch zum Cougar greifen. Hauptsache ist, dass du damit glücklich bist


----------



## Illuminatus17 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Ich persönlich hab das Corsair Carbide 400Q und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Schlicht, nicht zu groß, gedämmt und sehr guter Airflow.

Ist der erste Tower, der auf und nicht unter meinem Schreibtisch steht


----------



## Clerico83 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Hm, darf ich fragen, warum das Cougar widerrum in Richtung Asgard geht? Es hat doch alles, was ich jetzt so gelernt habe über neue Gehäuse:
- Netzteil seperiert unten
- Gehäuselüfter 1 im Boden, 2 Front, 1 Heck, 2 oben
- Kabelmanagement

Dazu kommt noch - und das macht meine Suche schwerer und deshalb finde ich sonst im Preissegment wenig:
- 3 extern Slots 5,25"
- 1 extern Slot 3,5"
- Mesh-Look in Front


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Du hast doch aktuell ein Gehäuse, mit dem man sehr gut arbeiten kann. Du hast Nur die Lüfter ungeschickt eingebaut und angesteuert. Dein Netzteil oben mag dem Netzteil ein paar Grad höhere Temperaturen bringen, dafür unterstützt es den Luftaustausch im Gehäuse erheblich und es iost viel leiser, als ein oben geöffnetes Gehäuse. Vorne muss die Luft rein, hinten muss sie raus, über das Netzteil mus es raus. Unter vollast sollten die Lüfter aber auf ca. 1000U/min kommen.  Verschwende doch für den alten Recner kein Geld mehr. Das passt doch so.

Wenn Du unbedingt was neues kaufen willst, sind das aktuelle Preis-/Leistung hits:
ohne Scheibe: Sharkoon S25-V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mit Scheibe: Sharkoon S25-W mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde das vorhandene Gehäuse optimieren mit Lüfter Einbaurichtung und notfalls einen einblasendem Seitenlüfter unten, der der Grafikkarte frische Luft gibt.


----------



## Clerico83 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Hm, aber wenn ich dann folgenden Aufbau im PC habe:
- vorne rein, Seite-unten rein
- hinten raus
-> habe ich doch einen Überdruck drinnen oder soll ich dann Seite-oben auch raus?

statt Cougar: Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Snow Edition USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*



Clerico83 schrieb:


> Hm, aber wenn ich dann folgenden Aufbau im PC habe:
> - vorne rein, Seite-unten rein
> - hinten raus
> -> habe ich doch einen Überdruck drinnen oder soll ich dann Seite-oben auch raus?]


Dein Netzteil funktioniert wie ein 120mm Lüfter und pustet ordentlich raus. Und es ist völlig egal, ob man Überdruck hat oder nicht. Der eingehende Massenstrom ist immer gleich dem ausgehenden, im Gehäuse mag es 0,05mbar Über- oder Unterdruck gegenüber der Außenluft geben. Völlig egal. Wenn Du einen Seitenlüfter einbaust, kann man dem für 2,-€ einen Staubfilter mit dazu geben. Und dann geht das Spiel los, eine sinnvolle Lüfterkurve im Bios zu definieren. Im Idle so langsam wie möglich, ab 60°C CPU-Temperatur so laut wie nötig. Was hat Dein Mainboard für Lüfteranschlüsse? Über Y-Kabel kann man mehrere Anschließen. Was hast Du für Lüfter? 3-PIN oder 4-PIN und welches Mainboard hast Du genau?

Luftstromoptimierungsanleitung: Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse


----------



## Chimera (28. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*

Wie gesagt, wenn dir das Cougar und dessen Optik gefällt, dann ist es sicher ne kleine Verbesserung zum Asgard. Es hat zwar dasselbe Manko mit dem dünnen Blech (iwie muss so ein Case ja günstig gehalten werden und da spart man immer zuerst am Material), aber bzgl. der Wärmeabfuhr ist es natürlich deutlich besser. Dasselbe gilt auch für das Thermaltake, wobei ich niemals ein weisses Case kaufen würd, zu empfindlich bzgl. Dreck und Abdrücke 
Wie schon gesagt, das Asgard als solches ist nicht(!) schlecht, aber man kann damit einfach keine super-duper kühlen Tempis erreichen, wenn man hitzige(!) Hardware einsetzt. Ich hatte sogar im Sommer extra nen 120mm Lüfi in den 5,25" Schacht mit Kabelbinder befestigt, um die CPU kühler zu bekommen. Persönlich(!) find ich Modelle mit Netzteil im Boden nur schon aus dem Grund besser, weil dann das Netzteil nicht unnötig laut aufdrehen muss, weil es noch zusätzlich die Wärme aus dem Case schaufeln muss. Wie gesagt, du kannst auch am Asgard noch optimieren und mechen, nur sind dem Asgard halt Grenzen gesetzt. 
Im Endeffekt musst du ganz alleine entscheiden, ob du noch für 2-5°C am Asgard rumfeilen willst oder dir nicht doch gleich ein besseres (nicht ein verspielteres  ) Case holen sollst. Muss ja nicht ein 100.- Teil sein, gibt auch gute für weniger (hab dir ja z.B. 2 recht gute von Aercocool verlinkt, die deutlich besser ausfallen als das Asgard und trotzdem kein Vermögen kosten). Das Aero-300 kostet keine 50.- und bietet im innern deutlich mehr Raum zum atmen, das Aero-500 wiederum ist innen eher konventionell aufgebaut. Und wenn man noch mehr Platz will, dann gibt es das Aero-800. Sharkoon hat auch paar gute zu fairen Preisen, wobei die Optik auch da nicht jedermanns Sache ist  Für bissel mehr gäb es auch von Xigmatek was feines, das Midgard IV oder eben Fractal Design oder Thermaltake.
Das ist und bleibt aber ne Sache, die du ganz alleine im stillen Kämmerchen für dich entscheiden musst, denn schliesslich musst du ganz alleine mit der Entscheidung leben


----------



## NOQLEMIX (28. April 2017)

*AW: Lüfter richtig in kleines Gehäuse einbauen - mit vielen Fragen*



Clerico83 schrieb:


> Hm, aber wenn ich dann folgenden Aufbau im PC habe:
> - vorne rein, Seite-unten rein
> - hinten raus
> -> habe ich doch einen Überdruck drinnen oder soll ich dann Seite-oben auch raus?



Ein leichter Überdruck ist manchmal sogar von Vorteil. Das bewirkt, dass man sich den Staub nicht durch jede kleine Öffnung ins Gehäuse saugt, sondern "nur" durch die Lüfteröffnungen.


----------

